# Closed!



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

Setting up a dodo code right now for anyone who wants to come talk to merengue who is currently crafting a cutting board (you can talk to her and shell give you a copy) tips appreciated!


edit: looks like someone crashed reopening in a minute
OPEN AGAIN!
code is 6NT2R  please dont pick flowers or keep menus open as courtesy for other players!

Edit: I will be closing my gates in 15 minutes I Hope everyone enjoys their DIY

Edit: someone crashed the server again Im sorry yall! next time i have a good recipe ill be doing this again


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 5, 2020)

omg on my waay. thank you!


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 5, 2020)

gonna come by, tysm!


----------



## Benjisora (Apr 5, 2020)

omw aswell thanks !!


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 5, 2020)

I would love to come, are we able to shop as well or just talk to her?


----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2020)

i'm gonna come by too. thanks for this @Casster!


----------



## christian2000bc (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you very much for this ! I'll be on my way in a minute


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m gonna stop by thanks


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 5, 2020)

Coming your way if there’s room, thank you!!


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> I would love to come, are we able to shop as well or just talk to her?


shops are currently closed as its late in my island rn sorry


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok thank you on my way


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Casster said:


> Setting up a dodo code right now for anyone who wants to come talk to merengue who is currently crafting a cutting board (you can talk to her and shell give you a copy) tips appreciated!
> 
> Code is 1854R please do not pick the flowers! merengue is in the farthest back left house


Its full, when is someone leaving?


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 5, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Its full, when is someone leaving?


They publicly posted the dodo code and so they have no control over who comes or who is next.


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Its full, when is someone leaving?


soon, we had to just sit through everyone join first lol


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

I will come when its open!


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 5, 2020)

You are full so no one else can come


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Casster said:


> soon, we had to just sit through everyone join first lol


Ok, tell me when i come over


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> You are full so no one else can come





P4ND0LF0 said:


> Ok, tell me when i come over


just keep trying to get in! there will be a space eventually


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

Will come as soon as I'm able to, thank you!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd love to come when a spot is available!


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe!! Your town is lovely, by the way. C:


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 5, 2020)

are you still open?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh nooo I missed it x.x Thank you for the opportunity anyway.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 5, 2020)

Did someone really just leave prematurely...I literally had the recipe in hand


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Did someone really just leave prematurely...I literally had the recipe in hand


i reverted time and will reopen in a minute


----------



## biksoka (Apr 5, 2020)

I would love to come if you're still open


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

biksoka said:


> I would love to come if you're still open


still open! keep trying to get in!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey~ thank you so much! I was able to get the recipe!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 5, 2020)

Gonna try and get in if I can, though atm it seems full haha


----------



## lunachii (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm trying to get in, hope I'm not too late


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cou (Apr 5, 2020)

hi would like to visit whenever you have space open again. thank you!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for reopening! I was able to get it and save it this time <3


----------



## EMLY (Apr 5, 2020)

sounds super cute! if you're still allowing visitors, could I come when you have an open spot?


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

EMLY said:


> sounds super cute! if you're still allowing visitors, could I come when you have an open spot?


yeah, your best bet is just keep trying to get in!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2020)

Im gonna try to come if it's still happening! I'll leave tip by airport <3


----------



## lunachii (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you, I got the recipe


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 5, 2020)

Will be stopping by in a bit, and will also leave a small tip by the airport as a thank you  ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 5, 2020)

Ahh not sure if it's just my bad luck, but I've been trying for half an hour to get in and I keep getting errors or it says the server is full. If/when you have free space I'd love to know so I can hop on over!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm going to try and stop by, thank you!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2020)

Cheremtasy said:


> Ahh not sure if it's just my bad luck, but I've been trying for half an hour to get in and I keep getting errors or it says the server is full. If/when you have free space I'd love to know so I can hop on over!


Same. It's really popular, haha


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 5, 2020)

Ahh glad to know it's not just me then! :'0


----------



## Cou (Apr 5, 2020)

this was really nice of you thank you!!! i got the recipe ^^


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 5, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Sammr (Apr 5, 2020)

Would love to come when you have a spot open!


----------



## Stef101 (Apr 5, 2020)

It looks like she stopped crafting


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

Stef101 said:


> It looks like she stopped crafting


reset and reopened!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come by! I left a tip by the airport. I can't leave feedback right now (page is unavailable for me to view right now), but I will as soon as I can.


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd like to come too when there's a chance >.<


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes please! Omw


----------



## Starfy (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll try, my internet has been wack lately


----------



## courtky (Apr 5, 2020)

thank you! your town is the cutest one i've seen so far!


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

courtky said:


> thank you! your town is the cutest one i've seen so far!


Thank you so much! ive been working hard on it!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 5, 2020)

Are you closed?  Just got there and got sent back to my island


----------



## Casster (Apr 5, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> Are you closed?  Just got there and got sent back to my island


somebody crashe but i reopened! new code is on first post


----------



## kuri (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I come when a spot opens up?


----------



## Stef101 (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I come when a spot open?


----------

